# USB <--> Serial Converter Kabel



## RobiHerb (28 Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist wohl bekannt, moderne PC Laptops haben keine Serielle Schnittstelle mehr, meine Adapterkabel USB auf Serial laufen auf Windows XP und sind Noname, der neue Netbook hat Windows 7 Starter installiert.

Muss man den neuen Rechner auf XP zurückbauen oder kennt jemand eine Quelle für aktuelle Treiber?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Mai 2010)

Vielleicht passt ja davon was http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm
Thomas


----------



## RobiHerb (28 Mai 2010)

*Leider doch Fehlanzeige*

Danke für die Information, aber leider kein WIN 7 Treiber im Angebot.


----------



## MSB (28 Mai 2010)

In dem Bildchen ist Win 7 in 32/64 Bit Version doch eindeutig genannt ...

Ich hab letztens einen Kollegen mein USB-RS232 Kabel geliehen,
und da hatte Windows 7 den Treiber sogar von Haus aus an Board.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RobiHerb (29 Mai 2010)

*Genannt aber nicht vorhanden*



MSB schrieb:


> In dem Bildchen ist Win 7 in 32/64 Bit Version doch eindeutig genannt ...
> 
> ...
> Mfg
> Manuel



Genannt bedeutet noch nicht vorhanden oder gar es funktioniert. Ich müsste allerdings einmal auf meiner WIN7 CD/DVD sehen, ob das sowas zum nachinstallieren drauf ist.


----------



## thomass5 (29 Mai 2010)

WIN7 Starter hat aber schon einige Einschränkungen. Ein CD/DVD - Brenner ist ja auch nicht so leicht dranzubekommen. Wie dann andere Gerätedreiber das sehen  . Der Treiber auf der Seite ist schon für W7, wenn das Kabel auf dem entsprechenden Chip basiert. Neben mir steht auch ein Netbook mit W7s. Wenn die Benutzerin es mir gestattet werd ich bei gelegenheit mal meinen USB->ser Adapter daran austesten. Vielleicht morgen mehr.
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (31 Mai 2010)

*so*

... nach vielen Versuchen mit W7 Treibern hab ich nun den Vista-Treiber benutzt, und zum erstaunen keinen Fehler meh erhalten. Ob der Adapter auch mit RS232 kommuniziert werde ich andermal testen. Ich hab einen LogiLink AU0002B mit Prolific Chip.  Den Treiber hab ich von der LogiLink -Seite.
Installiert hab ich den Treiber mit ausführen als Admin.
Ich werde weiter berichten, wenn ich wieder an das Netbook darf, und meine Finger sich von der Tastatur erholt haben ;-).

Thomas


----------



## simaticplc (13 Juni 2010)

*USB Serial adapter*

Habe auch schon viele USB zu seriell adapter ausprobiert, am Besten haben bis jetzt noch die mit dem Profilic Chip gearbeitet. Das bekommt man nach dem Anschließen angezeigt. 

Aktueller Treiber: http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?id=31

Adapter mit dem FTDI Chipsatz funktionieren auch, sind jedoch nicht so sehr verbreitet, zumindest in unserer Gegend.

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.


----------

